# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Προβλημα με Καντραν Seat ibiza 2002

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! Ελυσα ολο το ταμπλω του αυτοκινητου γιατι ειχα διαρροη νερου   στο ψυγειο του καλοριφερ ! Το προβλημα ειναι οτι αφου τοποθετηκαν ολα  παλι σωστα και προσεχτικα με τις φισες να κουπωνουν ολες καλα, δεν  δουλευει το καντραν καθολου και δεν παιρνει μπροστα το αυτοκινητο ! Τα  υπολοιπα δουλευουν ολα μια χαρα ,φωτα κορνες .κεντρικο κλειδωμα ... 
Ελεγξα και τις ασφαλειες ειναι ολες καλες !   τι μπορει να φταιει ;

----------


## lakafitis

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι σε περίπτωση που ξεσυνδεθει τελειως το ταμπλό απο το αυτοκίνητο για λόγους ασφαλείας κλειδώνει και χρειαζεται ξεκλέιδωμα μεσω διαγνωστικου. Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις σε συνεργειο της seat γιατι δεν είμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο που σου λέω.

----------


## christakosxo

μηπως γινεται κατι με το immobilizer δηλαδη εννοεις ; μπορει καποιος να μας το επιβεβαιωσει αυτο ; γιατι τωρα που ειναι ακινητοποιημενο ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να παει συνεργειο ..

----------


## christakosxo

Τελικα το προβλημα με το καντραν που δεν αναβε ηταν οτι ειχαν ξεκολλησει σε μια φισα οι επαφες  στη πλακετα ! Τις κολλησα και δουλευει το καντραν αλλα τωρα μου βγαζει το χαρακτηριστικο σηματακι με τ αυτοκινητο και το κλειδι και δεν παιρνει μπροστα ! αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι θεμα με το immobilizer ; 
Αυτο κανονικα με τα δυο κλειδια μεσω καποιας διαδικασιας δεν θα επρεπε να διορθωνεται ; Με το  διαγνωστικο και ενας που θα το ειχε κλεψει το αυτοκινητο δεν θα μπορουσε να το παρακαμψει ;

----------


## xsterg

τελικα φιλε συνονοματε και συντοπιτη εκανες τιποτα? το αυτοκινητο ξεκινησε?

----------


## christakosxo

ναι φιλε ! βαλε βγαλε μπαταρια και καντραν ξεμπλοκαρε !  Δε μπορω να καταλαβω ομως γιατι το παρουσιασε αυτο ! Ισως επειδη ειχε το προβλημα με τη φισα στο καντραν και ποτε εκανε επαφη ποτε οχι !

----------


## xsterg

μαλλον προβλημα επαφης θα ηταν. κοιταξε μην σου παρουσιαστει σε τυχαια στιγμη και μεινεις στον δρομο. αν εχεις υποψια αλλαξε τις φισες.

----------

